# What excercise is OK to do in early pregnancy?



## Jackyx

Just cause i would lile to know as i currently do 3 gym classes a week and they can be quite full on.

Legs, bums and tums which includes using weights fro resistance whicle doing squats.

Power aerobics (Which is actually run but a pregnany lady in second trimester) which is alot of moving and quiet hard going.

And finally Fitball, which can vary and can include weights (5lbs plate or 2lbs dumbells) alot of balancing on the ball while doing stuff like situps and core body strengthening which you sort of hold yourself up using your arms on the ball (Sort of like a press up but you just press up and stay like that for a minute)

I would liek to carry on these if possible but also i'm concerned i may do more harm then good especially since i may go to these classes while i am waiting to test (in TWW) before i would find out i was pregnant and i'm not going to see my doctor before hand so i can't ask them- is anyone else in a similar boat?

Should i be OK carrying on while i am trying to get pregnant? I have been doing these classes for 3 months now.

Thanks in advance :)


----------



## beccad

I would carry on whilst you're TTC - you can't put your life on hold indefinitely. I think they (whoever 'they' are) say that if you're used to the exercise it's fine? I don't know what the deal is with heavy resistance exercise, though. If you're anything like me, you won't relish the thought of doing 'pregnancy yoga' as an alternative exercise :shrug:


----------



## Broody85

beccad said:


> I would carry on whilst you're TTC - you can't put your life on hold indefinitely. I think they (whoever 'they' are) say that if you're used to the exercise it's fine? I don't know what the deal is with heavy resistance exercise, though. If you're anything like me, you won't relish the thought of doing 'pregnancy yoga' as an alternative exercise :shrug:


^^WSS^^

I'm pretty sure that if your used to an exercise it's ok to carry on doing it whilst pregnant. Maybe you could just adjust it so it's less intense? Could u not ask your gym instructor what's safe and what's not?


----------



## almostXmagic

id check with your gym and see what classes they offer for pregnant women.i know at my gym they have water aerobics and pregnancy yoga and im sure a few other things as well.


----------



## Joey_baby

Yoga is a defo, go to classes specifically for pregnant women or theres a couple programmes on sky if u have it that teach u yoga to follow


----------



## i want it all

Swimming is an excellentone but your local pool may also do a class called aqua natal, which is like aquafit but a little more gentle on the tummy area but still gets your heart racing - you can do this throughout pregnancy. 

I used to swim every week, until I was pg. From 6-18 weeks I was so sick and there is no way on this earth I could do any exercise at all!


----------



## aliss

I lifted weights throughout my pregnancy - pullups, chinups, I was and still am fairly hardcore. The only modifications necessary really are bench press (no flat back after 1st trimester), deadlifts (some suggest a link to placenta abruption), and anything that could endanger the belly (ie. power cleans). Some still lift heavy, some lift light. I lifted until I was 41 weeks and will do so again. Listen to your body.


----------



## anniepie

You shouldn't have any problems exercising during pregnancy. In fact it should be encouraged. You need to be fit and strong to be able to cope with the pregnancy and labour! As Aliss said, avoid anything lying on your back after 1st trimester. Make sure you tell your instructors before the class so that they are aware, as there may be modifications they need to make to some exercises etc. Something you should take a little care of is, later into the pregnancy you start to produce a hormone called relaxin- this relaxes your ligaments (preparing your pelvis to open up so a baby can pass through) and so you do have to take care when stretching etc...

(I'm a qualified PT and pilates instructor, but there are exercise professionals out there who would be able to give more specific advice who are trained in pre- and post-natal exercise)


----------



## Jackyx

Thansk all for the replies- much appreciated :)

My gym is a cheapy int he city centre so no swimming pool and just a few classes so if i can't do those i'd have to just use the normal gym which is why i'm thinking about it now si can plan what to do if and when i do get pregnant.

I suppose the best thing i can do is tell the instructers- but i don't want to make it obvious to other people in the class as to why i can't do certain excercises (If i'm told i can't do certain things) as i go with a few people from work in my lunch time and i'd rather they didn't know.

The only class i'm concerned about is the fitball one really as it's all about balancing with the ball etc... where as the other classes you get options so you can take it easier on certain excercises- i may just skip the fitball when the time comes and just go on gym equipment but carry on the other 2 classes :)


----------



## puppymom

I might also skip the fitball (although it sounds like a fabulous class)! I thought I had heard that you should avoid a lot of abdominal work once pregnant, but I am not positive.


----------



## Belly

I want to share the Sculpt My Pregnancy app with all you mommy's. I love it. It's a pregnancy app with videos that demonstrate a series of safe exercises for each month. It did wonders for my back pain. And, I have noticed I'm more toned. I downloaded it from the iTunes app store to my iPad & iPhone. So now I can work out from home. Hope you love it as much as I do! I follow them on Twitter & Facebook for more tips, too.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Aliss has it right.

I'm a medical provider and former personal trainer with a degree in exercise science.

There are only a couple restrictions - no lying flat on back after 1st trimester, no activities with the word "extreme" in front of it (ie: if it's dangerous for you when you're not pregnant, it's definitely dangerous when you are). I actually didn't know about the deadlift restriction so that is great info, thanks Aliss!!

I encourage you to to keep as fit as possible, if you can do it comfortably...you can do it! And it will only make delivery and recovery that much easier. Especially try to work those abs as much as possible early on to prevent hernias, etc.

Make sure you REALLY increase your fluids too -- your body needs all that extra volume back after you sweat it out!

Best of luck!


----------

